# are pellet smokers don't last for a long time?



## electrified sheep (Nov 8, 2019)

i've heard they go bad fast becasue the companies want you to buy a new one.
is this true?


----------



## kruizer (Nov 8, 2019)

The manufacturers would not stay in business very long if that were the case.  I have had mine for three years and no problems. Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## Winterrider (Nov 8, 2019)

If quality components are used and how they are taken care of/stored, are going to dictate how long it will last.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 8, 2019)

Welcome to SMF!
You get what you pay for.
Al


----------



## sawhorseray (Nov 8, 2019)

Winterrider said:


> If quality components are used and how they are taken care of/stored, are going to dictate how long it will last.



I agree. Anything that plugs into a wall socket will last a lot longer stored inside than one sitting out in the elements. There are electronic components involved, pellet feeders and thermostats, that can malfunction. If you are looking for something that can't break think of getting a stick burner. Good luck and welcome to SMF! RAY


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Nov 8, 2019)

I am not so sure that is an entirely true statement.
We have quite a few members here who own and use pellet grills and smokers with great results.
But like anything, if it is abused or neglected then it won't operate as intended.


----------



## BigW. (Nov 8, 2019)

I'd say a good Pellet Grill should last longer than a dishwasher or freezer.  Those are now made to throw away unfortunately.  That's been my luck at least with appliances lately.


----------



## sawhorseray (Nov 8, 2019)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> I am not so sure that is an entirely true statement.
> We have quite a few members here who own and use pellet grills and smokers with great results.
> But like anything, if it is abused or neglected then it won't operate as intended.


I never said one *will* break, I stated that electrical components *can* fail, and they can. I've got nothing against pellet smokers, a lot of the guys here use them with great success. I investigated getting one before I got my stick burner, decided that's the way I wanted to go.  I'd already had my electric Pro 100 for a dozen years or so, now my bases are pretty much covered. Now I'm going to go to Sam's and get a sirloin tip roast to smoke tomorrow on the Pro 100. I'm pretty much going to follow Smokin' Al's method and I don't think I can keep the SQ36 at a stable 225º for 5-6 hours. It's all good! RAY


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 8, 2019)

Unfortunately it's just the nature of the beast. Pellet smokers have electrical parts and mechanical parts. Sometimes these parts don't function as expected. Sometimes they break or wear out unexpectedly. I've seen higher quality items not work right out of the box, and I've seen cheaper models last well beyond their life expectancy.   How you maintain it plays a role in it's longevity, but it's not the only variable.  My suggestion would be to find a pellet smoker with good honest reviews from forums like this one. Folks around here and in other similar places don't have any financial ties to the company and will give you an honest review. Make sure that their customer support is top notch. You don't want to be ignored or brushed off after your purchase. It's basically a trade off for the convenience of set-it-and-forget-it. 

Chris


----------



## electrified sheep (Nov 9, 2019)

kruizer said:


> The manufacturers would not stay in business very long if that were the case.  I have had mine for three years and no problems. Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


hello! thanks, i'm ron from israel. glad i've found these forums


----------



## mike243 (Nov 9, 2019)

If you look at parts to buy for repair a lot of them say they will fit a bunch of different brands and the $ aren't that bad. I believe a lot of the parts are a standard brand that are used by several makers, where the differences are is the controller programs imo.  my pitboss has been great and haven't had a reason to replace any thing.  some folks aren't that lucky but if its man made its going to break at some point, nothing is forever imo. don't let the fear of something breaking keep you from trying new ways to cook.


----------



## mike243 (Nov 9, 2019)

I did have a couple of the temp probes go out of range but that was taken care of without any problems and they are cleaned every cook and hung back up till next time so not sure what happens to them.


----------



## EaOutlaw1969 (Nov 9, 2019)

One would think that a company that makes pellet smokers and pellets would do their best to make a quality product and give great customer service in times of need so they can get your future business selling you consumables ( pellets ). 
This being said like mentioned earlier by others here, many things come into play that will dictate the lifespan of the smoker.  To start with how it is maintained, the elements it is used and stored in. how well it was cleaned after using. ( the more complicated grill or smoker you have the harder it will be to maintain and protect it )
I think of my grills and smokers in terms of retail prices that would have been paid for the meals provided.  I have a fairly new smoker that I modified to run propane, in the short time I have owned it I consider the smoker to have paid for itself in the great meals we have pulled out of it.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Nov 9, 2019)

sawhorseray said:


> I never said one *will* break, I stated that electrical components *can* fail, and they can. I've got nothing against pellet smokers, a lot of the guys here use them with great success. I investigated getting one before I got my stick burner, decided that's the way I wanted to go.  I'd already had my electric Pro 100 for a dozen years or so, now my bases are pretty much covered. Now I'm going to go to Sam's and get a sirloin tip roast to smoke tomorrow on the Pro 100. I'm pretty much going to follow Smokin' Al's method and I don't think I can keep the SQ36 at a stable 225º for 5-6 hours. It's all good! RAY




Ray,  
My post was meant for the OP and as a response to his statement about pellet poopers being designed to go bad.  I just don't think a manufacturer would purposely do that and expect to stay in business for very long. 

You are absolutely correct that electrical or mechanical components can fail whether they're on a pellet pooper or a car. 

Now, about that sirloin tip, that sounds delicious.  Enjoy!


----------



## sawhorseray (Nov 9, 2019)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> Now, about that sirloin tip, that sounds delicious.  Enjoy!



I'm all over it SHS! The tip roast has been in the fridge all night covered with Montreal Steak Seasoning, thought I'd try that stuff out. Now I'm just waiting for the wife to get out of bed so I don't wake her up rolling the Pro 100 from the garage to the backyard. Gonna be a fun day, smoking, football, maybe I'll have a beer! RAY


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Nov 9, 2019)

sawhorseray said:


> I'm all over it SHS! The tip roast has been in the fridge all night covered with Montreal Steak Seasoning, thought I'd try that stuff out. Now I'm just waiting for the wife to get out of bed so I don't wake her up rolling the Pro 100 from the garage to the backyard. Gonna be a fun day, smoking, football, maybe I'll have a beer! RAY




That sounds like you have planned out the perfect day!


----------



## schlotz (Nov 9, 2019)

electrified sheep said:


> i've heard they go bad fast becasue the companies want you to buy a new one.
> is this true?


Far from it. A number are actually well built and with reasonable care will last. It will come down to how much one is prepared to pay.  Obviously the features and build materials of a $300 unit will never equal that of a $2000 or more unit which really can play a key part on longevity. Personally, I went with MAK can could not be more pleased.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 9, 2019)

LOL---That's what we used to say about "Fords".

Bear


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Nov 9, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> LOL---That's what we used to say about "Fords".
> 
> Bear




LOL!  FORD - Found On Road Dead.  

The other one's for FORD aren't PG rated.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 9, 2019)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> LOL!  FORD - Found On Road Dead.
> 
> The other one's for FORD aren't PG rated.




Fix Or Repair Daily.

Bear


----------



## EaOutlaw1969 (Nov 9, 2019)

Ffdd over rebuilt Dodge ( wait a minute I own a Ford ) Dohhh


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Nov 9, 2019)

EaOutlaw1969 said:


> Ffdd over rebuilt Dodge ( wait a minute I own a Ford ) Dohhh




LOL. 
I've owned Ford in the past and currently own two.  
The older ones were easy to work on.  I can't say that for the newer Fords.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 9, 2019)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> LOL.
> I've owned Ford in the past and currently own two.
> The older ones were easy to work on.  I can't say that for the newer Fords.




Sorry for the Hijack , ahead of time, but you guys will love this "Bear Story"
I kinda owned one Ford in my life for short while:
My Big Brother bought a 57 Ford from an old guy (our neighbor) who smoked a pipe in it for 8 years. It had 4 brand new tires on it & seat covers since it was new, but the whole interior was Yellowish Brown from Pipe-smoke. My Brother paid $75 for it, and he ran half of the rubber off the tires in a couple months & he burned a hole in the front seat with a spotlight. Then he went to Vietnam 4 years before I did, so he gave it to me, saying if I could get more than $75 for it he'd split the profit with me. So I cleaned the whole interior with a toothbrush, put the seat cover back on, and finished running the rubber off the tires. Then I sold it to a Buddy of my Brother's for $225. I just kept $50, and gave my Brother the rest, when he came home from 'Nam, before I left to replace him.

BTW: The last we heard about that 57 Ford was it was used as the getaway car in a hold-up in DC, and the guy I sold it to went to the Slammer.

Bear


----------



## dward51 (Nov 9, 2019)

Also pretty much every part on a pellet smoker or grill can be replaced by a somewhat handy user/owner.  There are even companies who market digital PID controllers to replace the stock ones.  Other than the controller, it's basically 2 motors and a small electric heating element. 

Also it's like anything else. Take care of it and it will last. If you don't clean the ashes out, and don't clean the grease or take measures to prevent grease from accumulating in the first place, you will probably have issues. Also if you leave it out exposed to the rain those pellets will expand and set up like concrete once they get wet.

I've had my Copperhead 5 for about 6 months now. It lives on a covered porch but does not have a cover on the smoker. No issues at all so far with mine. But I take very good care of it.


----------



## justmattb (Nov 12, 2019)

electrified sheep said:


> i've heard they go bad fast becasue the companies want you to buy a new one.
> is this true?



The same thing applies to pellet grills as just about anything else you buy. The quality of the equipment that you buy and how well you take care of it will determine out long something will last. Really just depends on what you're looking to get out of it. If you want something that is going to last for many years, you're going to want something that is made out of quality materials that will stand up to the test of time.


----------

